
AmboVent – an opensource, low-cost, medically tested Covid-19 ventilator device - ZeroClickOk
https://twitter.com/EladRatson/status/1245470005468200964
======
ZeroClickOk
[https://github.com/AmboVent/AmboVent](https://github.com/AmboVent/AmboVent)

"a team of 40+ medical experts & engineers from Israel released the opensource
blueprints for AmboVent -a low-cost, medically tested #COVIDー19 ventilator
device, made from off-the-shelf components, to answer worldwide #Coronavirus
shortages"

